# Endwall(s) (construction)



## Fanette des Corsaires

Buen día foristas!
Estoy traduciendo un manual de construcción con materiales prefabricados, en este caso zincalloy.
Estoy atrapada en la palara "endwalls", así tal cual.

Según las fotos parecen paredes o muros que se contruyen por paneles, pero me encuentro con frases como: 
"_It is recommended that you lay your endwall panels out near your building", _entonces no son los paneles, son los endwalls.​Tengo subtítulos como "installing endwalls", no tengo intentos porque no he encontrado siquiera una definición en inglés.


Gracias de antemano!
Saludos cordiales.


----------



## pops91710

En la construcción de edificios, hay muros laterales que están conectados entre sí por muros perpendiculares que se llaman "endwalls". http://www.google.com/imgres?q=endw...5&tbnw=193&start=0&ndsp=18&ved=1t:429,r:6,s:0

Se llama "muro piñon". http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.fidecix.com/Cobesa/imagen07.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.fidecix.com/Cobesa/cobesa.htm&h=763&w=1023&sz=26&tbnid=sEvUEIWKIHLAoM:&tbnh=96&tbnw=129&prev=/search%3Fq%3DMuro%2Bpi%25C3%25B1%25C3%25B3n%26tbm%3Disch%26tbo%3Du&zoom=1&q=Muro+pi%C3%B1%C3%B3n&docid=0dExvhA3Ciz7dM&sa=X&ei=UOhXTtePM6rhiAKQ5_iQCQ&ved=0CCcQ9QEwAg&dur=8771


----------



## Fanette des Corsaires

Gracias pops!
Ya reviso los links que sugieres.
Cordiales saludos


----------



## Fanette des Corsaires

Estimado pops91710:
Muro Piñón que es tu gentil sugerencia, no se aplica en este caso. Según un Ingeniero Civil son los detalles de la unión de dos paredes. Claro está que estamos hablando de arcos de zincalloy, paneles que forman arcos, se arman en el suelo por mitades. La pared y techo se vuelven una sola pieza una vez que se unen en su tope/cima/curva. Luego se levantan para unir con otro arco y así sucesivamente hasta completar la estructura. Hasta ahora es lo que entiendo.
Gracias de nuevo por tu ayuda.
Abrazo Virtual.


----------



## pops91710

¡Ay de mí! Lo siento mucho que te desilusioné. En inglés hacemos la distinción entre "pared frontal" y "pared trasera". Las dos clasificamos como "end walls". En tu caso creo que serían "paredes frontales y traseras" dependiendo de la aplicación y la orientación de dichas paredes.

Otra vez ¡discúlpe mi error!


----------



## Fanette des Corsaires

¡No es error amigo! Tampoco mi intención es corregir, es informar. Traducir no sólo son palabras...
Todavía no sé si tienen paredes al frente o atrás. Imagínate muchos arcos, conectados uno con otro.
Abrazo


----------



## pops91710

¿Cómo que? este? http://www.steelbuildinggarages.com/construction/arch-building-assembly


----------



## Fanette des Corsaires

¡Sí, mi amigo! Parecidos a "Endwalls for metal buildings" .


----------



## pops91710

Entonces, ¿tenemos una resolución, o todavía está abierta la pregunta? Porque según el título del hilo, era de endwalls a la truducción en español. Lo siento mucho por la confusión de mi parte.


----------



## Fanette des Corsaires

Voy a seguir con el manual y te digo si la confusión parte del Ing° Civil, de mí, de tí o todos enredados.
Seguimos en contacto.


----------



## Fanette des Corsaires

Mr. *pops91710*
Te ruego me disculpes no una, sino mil veces.


> . En inglés hacemos la distinción entre "pared frontal" y "pared trasera". Las dos clasificamos como "end walls". En tu caso creo que serían "paredes frontales y traseras" dependiendo de la aplicación y la orientación de dichas paredes.


CORRECTÍSIMO!!!!! 

Nunca dudé de tu traducción, el Ing° Civil o de Obras fue el que me enredó la vida, aparte de esos momentos de bloqueo mental absoluto.
Primera vez que me toca traducir este tipo de manual, otra experiencia curricular.
He tenido de todo, créeme. Autos,  plantas refinadoras de petróleo, pero ésto ...jamás.
25  años en el ejercico de mi profesión, mostly French.
Espero seguir contando con tu amistad virtual.
Gracias una y un millón de veces más!
Abrazo cibernético de esta venezolana


----------



## pops91710

Fanette des Corsaires said:


> Mr. *pops91710*
> Te ruego me disculpes no una, sino mil veces.
> 
> CORRECTÍSIMO!!!!!
> 
> Nunca dudé de tu traducción, el Ing° Civil o de Obras fue el que me enredó la vida, aparte de esos momentos de bloqueo mental absoluto.
> Primera vez que me toca traducir este tipo de manual, otra experiencia curricular.
> He tenido de todo, créeme. Autos, plantas refinadoras de petróleo, pero ésto ...jamás.
> 25 años en el ejercico de mi profesión, mostly French.
> Espero seguir contando con tu amistad virtual.
> Gracias una y un millón de veces más!
> Abrazo cibernético de esta venezolana



Pues, ¡me alegre muchisísimo!


----------

